# Boots from DVD but won't install from it



## pandy06269 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE from the DVD image on a remotely hosted server using a KVM-over-IP device.  It has an external DVD drive plugged into it (I'm guessing USB.)

My ultimate aim is to install FreeBSD with a ZFS root as described on the wiki.

The machine recognises the DVD and boots sysinstall from it, however when I try to access the Fixit image, or even install FreeBSD from the DVD, I get the following message:


```
Cannot mount /dev/cd0 on /dist: device not configured (6)
```

From what I've read, the message means there is no disk in the drive - but then how was it able to boot from it?

As this is a remotely-hosted machine, I can't just change the disk or insert a memory stick, so is there another way I can a) get the DVD drive recognised and working, or b) boot into the Fixit mode?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Savagedlight (Oct 4, 2010)

Go to options and rescan all devices. It should fix the error for you.
This error seems to happen on mainboards where the USB bus is 'mounted' as scsi.


----------



## pandy06269 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

According to my hosting provider, the server was not responding to some keyboard commands (such as F2 to get into the BIOS) - so they swapped out the KVM module attached to the server (which was USB) with a PS/2 one.

Miraculously, FreeBSD behaved there-after and I'm now the proud owner of a FreeBSD 8.1 system with a ZFS root file system.

Not sure why the KVM module caused FreeBSD to choke though?


----------

